# Using RCI via WM - looking for Disney on-site resort info? And other RCI search inquiries



## Howdy_TX (Jan 8, 2019)

Not sure where to post but since I’m accessing RCI via WM login - hope okay to post here?

I was told by Wyndham rep that within RCI , 

(1) book on-site Disney resorts... but I don’t know which ones to look for - what are the ID or names to search?

(2) can also buy from RCI rather than using points - but I don’t see a link anywhere to search based on this

(3) find discounted points - but I don’t see a place to search base on with one of this either - 

Thank you .


----------



## Howdy_TX (Jan 8, 2019)

Never mind - I did found a list of Disney resorts - but it seems every one I click in is RED (did not find any results for your search criteria)... I didn’t even enter any dates—-

So how likely is it to book a Disney on-site resort via RCI ?

Thank you


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 8, 2019)

Very likely you will get Saratoga Springs, and you should definitely include that one in your search, or you may end up with nothing.  That is just the nature of the inventory.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 8, 2019)

When we stayed at Disney we put our request in about 14 months in Advance. We made it very broad - 1 week in February (14 months out) in a 1 bedroom or larger any Disney Resort. The request matched after waiting about 5 months for Saratoga Springs. Then we quickly requested a week prior to this or subsequent 1 bedroom or larger. Within days we havd Old Key West.

So start your request at least 1 year in advance and make it as broad as possible.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 8, 2019)

Do not forget that Disney charges $190 to stay onsite, and you will get only 1 bedrooms for your matches.  The one bedrooms sleep up to four, but you can bring your own bedding to sleep an additional fifth person.  If the 5th person is an infant, there is a pack-n-play in every Disney unit (also a wooden high chair in every unit).


----------



## Howdy_TX (Jan 8, 2019)

Thank you - so the request you mentioned is exchange with points ? Or pay cash? I was hoping not to use points because I don’t have enough- and isn’t there an exchange fee if using points? Never used WM points in RCI


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 8, 2019)

An Exchange is YOUR points for a timeshare week. If you don't want to use your points, you have to rent from Disney for RACK RATE or find an DVC owner who will rent you a reservation.

CASH is cash .. and other than the cash fees an exchange company charges you, you MUST exchange your TS vacation unit for an available DVC unit traded into their system. Can't trade a DOG WEEK/RESORT for a DVC WEEK.

Ongoing searches COULD help to achieve your goal.

Why would a DVC owner trade in their DVC points into RCI for one of their weeks? Perhaps a desire to go to a NON-DISNEY resort/location .... aka, New Mexico, New Jersey, Texas.


----------



## breezez (Jan 8, 2019)

Howdy_TX said:


> Thank you - so the request you mentioned is exchange with points ? Or pay cash? I was hoping not to use points because I don’t have enough- and isn’t there an exchange fee if using points? Never used WM points in RCI


You won’t find DVC resorts on last minute getaways.  You will need you use credits.  You can rent credits from others for about .07 per credit just look at WMOWNERS.com

Yes there is an exchange fee then Disney will also bill you $190 fee when checking in on top of that.  Magic of Disney Tax!

There are many nice resorts in Orlando much easier to get than Disney.   All the HGVC resorts are nice.  Wyndham’s Bonnet Creek is at the front gate just about.  

Since you own WM.  A sneaky trick.  Any resort any size is 4000 WM credits 45 days to checkin.   Orlando is one of the easiest places to get resorts if you wait and roll the dice you will still probably get a nice place, but pretty cheap.  Example Reunion tends to always have last minute inventory.  Those are 3 bedroom places with onsite water park.   WM takes 17,000 credits.  Booking via RCI last minute exchange only 4000 credits.


----------



## Howdy_TX (Jan 8, 2019)

I’m actually referring to Extra Getaway Vacations - where you don’t use points but pay $ - this is not possible to get a Disney resort reservation ? 

Last min (less points) would be nice too, but since flying from out of state, I can’t do last min since airfare most of time last min is super pricey


----------



## breezez (Jan 8, 2019)

Howdy_TX said:


> I’m actually referring to Extra Getaway Vacations - where you don’t use points but pay $ - this is not possible to get a Disney resort reservation ?
> 
> Last min (less points) would be nice too, but since flying from out of state, I can’t do last min since airfare most of time last min is super pricey


It’s supply and demand!

Almost all Disney resorts are internal traded or people rent units out because there is a large demand.  Very few end up in RCI.    Since few end up in RCI most are immediately snapped up by members.   Extra Getaways are stale inventory RCI feels they may not get exchanged before they expire.   So they offer them for a low price as something is better than nothing.

There is just to much demand to expect them to end up as extra getaways.   If one did end up there it would be a very rare and would not be at the $300 range.

There are several websites where you can rent a Disney stay from a DVC member for cash.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 9, 2019)

Howdy_TX said:


> I’m actually referring to Extra Getaway Vacations - where you don’t use points but pay $ - this is not possible to get a Disney resort reservation ?
> 
> Last min (less points) would be nice too, but since flying from out of state, I can’t do last min since airfare most of time last min is super pricey



Finding Disney on the low cost Extra Getaway Vacations would be a unicorn. Only possible in a sales person's dream.

It is easy for them to paint a different picture... i.e.

_The great thing about RCI is you can save your points and book a week thru RCI for $299-349 a week.
And with RCI you can book Disney properties._

And never actually have to expressly say that you can book Disney for hundreds via RCI. So they are not actually "lying".


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 9, 2019)

There are pluses and minuses to staying at Disney Resort. Minus the $190 fee as well as other possible tack ons.. Pluses they pick you up at the airport, they pick up your bags and deliver them to your room (though they might arrive about 10pm so take a swim suit in your carryon), free buses to all Parks, early and late hours at Parks, your room key is your charge card, many times the Parks will deliver purchases to your room,  if you buy enough good chance they will ship home, they take you back to the airport, depending on your airline you may be able to check your bags at the Resort. When we stay at a WDW Resort several years ago we had to check out of our room hours before our ride to the airport. So we checked our bags dressed in our swim suits, spend day at pool, showered and changed clothes (had them in carryon) in time for bus.


----------



## Howdy_TX (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks guys - a lot of insights 
And now I think I understand more about different RCI options

And wow about the services with Disney resort / i will still do Disney resort for at least one time - if revisit, will do offsite - X’mas need to go magic hours! 

Now just need to find out where universal studio is - want to go there too for maybe 3-4 days on top of 1 week in Disney


----------



## breezez (Jan 9, 2019)

Howdy_TX said:


> Thanks guys - a lot of insights
> And now I think I understand more about different RCI options
> 
> And wow about the services with Disney resort / i will still do Disney resort for at least one time - if revisit, will do offsite - X’mas need to go magic hours!
> ...


I4 exit 76.

If you want great rides with out the lines consider Bushgardens in Tampa also.


----------



## Howdy_TX (Jan 9, 2019)

breezez said:


> I4 exit 76.
> 
> If you want great rides with out the lines consider Bushgardens in Tampa also.



That’s sea world? I’ll take a look or for a 2nd trip following year - thanks


----------



## breezez (Jan 9, 2019)

Exit 76 should drop you off on Universal Blvd.

Bushgardens, Adventure Island, Seaworld and Dolphins Cove are all by same company.


----------



## Howdy_TX (Jan 9, 2019)

Is it easy to book last min resorts beside universal studio? But I don’t think I have another week there maybe just 4 days tops


----------



## breezez (Jan 9, 2019)

Howdy_TX said:


> Is it easy to book last min resorts beside universal studio? But I don’t think I have another week there maybe just 4 days tops


In Orlando you can always find something any time of the year.   Just because you will only stay 4 days doesn’t matter if you book a week you can always check out early.

I have Interval II they have Platinum Escapes every now and then for $99 for the week.   I’ll pick these up and only spend the weekend or 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Howdy_TX (Jan 10, 2019)

Thank you - I didn’t know can checkout early - perfect - I guess pay a week (not refundable if check out early)... but still cheaper - noted and thank you


----------

